# How much oats in protein shake?



## WRX333

Just got some oats to add to my protein shakes to try & gain some extra weight.

How much should i be putting in each shake?

Cheers


----------



## Madness

i use scottish fine oats.. just the one scoop.


----------



## hilly

depends how many caloried and carbs you want. 100g is roughly 360 cals and 60g carbs.


----------



## WRX333

Madness said:


> i use scottish fine oats.. just the one scoop.


cheers fella

:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

2 scoops of protein and 2 scoops of oats for me 50-50 unless its just before bed.


----------



## WRX333

hilly2008 said:


> depends how many caloried and carbs you want. 100g is roughly 360 cals and 60g carbs.


cheers hilly. Im trying to gain as much as poss over the next few months so shall i put in as much as poss without it going to thick or will that mean to much carbs?


----------



## hilly

id go wit 100g per shake mate. thats what i used to do. it all depends on your goals and carb totals etc. depending on what i have eaten depends on how much i put in. when i was bulking i was having 400g carbs a day. 120 of these were from oats. i would have 100g in a shake in the afternoon and 100g eaten with raisens for breakfast.

it depends wat you require from the meal mate but ive ut 150g oats in a shake with no issues. tastes bloody lovely id kill for some now ha. this bloody keto diet.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

fozyspilgrims said:


> 2 scoops of protein and 2 scoops of oats for me 50-50 unless its just before bed.


Ditto and 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil:thumbup1:


----------



## steve_b21

Im trying to add some lean mass....

Im takin 100g of oats mixed with my shake.... giving me a about 60g carbs, and 45g protein per shake.... is it ok to up the oats amount to 150g?

Is it ok to take 100g oats mixed with shake before bed?


----------



## Louis_C

do you blend the shake and oats? i swear i'v only ever tried oats with my shake once... unknowingly just bought any old oats and cudnt drink the damn thing lol, too thick and lumpy n just URGH!


----------



## hilly

best thing to do is buy pre grinded oines or get the rolled oats from tesco and grind them in the blender. it then just thinkins the shake no lumps.

steve you can up the oats as high as you want if it fits in with the totals. as long as your comfortable with that amount. anymore than 250g oats per day and i bloat and cant stop farting. not ideal


----------



## Louis_C

hilly2008 said:


> best thing to do is buy pre grinded oines or get the rolled oats from tesco and grind them in the blender. it then just thinkins the shake no lumps.
> 
> steve you can up the oats as high as you want if it fits in with the totals. as long as your comfortable with that amount. anymore than 250g oats per day and i bloat and cant stop farting. not ideal


16 eggs a day isn't ideal for the old fartage either!


----------



## Robbie

fozyspilgrims said:


> 2 scoops of protein and 2 scoops of oats for me 50-50 unless its just before bed.


prob a bad idea telling him in scoops, your scoops might be a lot less than his!!


----------



## gym rat

a scoop is roughly 30g so 30g of oats is around 19g of carbs, 2 scoops will give roughly 40g carbs


----------



## Robbie

gym rat said:


> a scoop is roughly 30g so 30g of oats is around 19g of carbs, 2 scoops will give roughly 40g carbs


a scoop for me is about 50g!


----------



## steve_b21

Louis_C said:


> do you blend the shake and oats? i swear i'v only ever tried oats with my shake once... unknowingly just bought any old oats and cudnt drink the damn thing lol, too thick and lumpy n just URGH!


Ive got the blended oats from myprotein... which when mixed with a shake tastes awesome ! :thumb:


----------



## Robbie

steve_b21 said:


> Ive got the blended oats from myprotein... which when mixed with a shake tastes awesome ! :thumb:


you're throwing your money away! They are like £3 for a kg, invest in a blender for £15 and buy a kg for 50p from Tesco!


----------



## Louis_C

steve_b21 said:


> Ive got the blended oats from myprotein... which when mixed with a shake tastes awesome ! :thumb:


Tempting... Would save the hassle of using and cleaning a blender! I'm a lazy one sometimes!


----------

